# Bearings for an old greenie Shimano



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I sat down Saturday and cleaned most of the casting and spinning reels that I have.

I have several different reels but the old shimano's seem to be better than the E7's, Ho2s, and couple of older bass pro brand reels that were copies of the shimanos.

My old superfree runs like a top and better than the E7's..

The old 200 Shimano with the round copper plate for the brake and the cross pin in the spool assembly for the bearing need new bearings. (finally)

*Where do you get the old shimano bearings?* Not esp interested in the upgrade because it will be a spare reel.

Do most of these older reels use the same bearings if the reels were made in Japan? They look about the same but I never put a glass on them to see what the numbers show.

If ordering bearings what is the best lt weight reel oil to get?

Thanks,


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

In my opinion, the best deal out there is the BOCA ceramic Lightning ABEC 5 bearing. At $7.50 a pop (when you buy the 4-packs) you get a good upgrade at excellent value. Free shipping. The spool bearings in your CU-200B's are 3x10x4. I'm sure Dipsay or one of the other reel guys will chime in with the bearing size for the one that's pinned up next to the spool.

http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...-bearings-four-packs/ceramic-lightning-abec-5


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> In my opinion, the best deal out there is the BOCA ceramic Lightning ABEC 5 bearing. At $7.50 a pop (when you buy the 4-packs) you get a good upgrade at excellent value. Free shipping. The spool bearings in your CU-200B's are 3x10x4. I'm sure Dipsay or one of the other reel guys will chime in with the bearing size for the one that's pinned up next to the spool.
> 
> http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...-bearings-four-packs/ceramic-lightning-abec-5


What he said!

Put some Bocas in and it may not be your spare any longer. Ask for Larry at Boca, he can tell you exactly what spool shaft bearing you will need. They are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

X3 on the Boca ABEC 5 Lightnings.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

If you want to go cheap, rem oil is pretty slick and had good corrosion resistance in my home tests.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

JimD said:


> I sat down Saturday and cleaned most of the casting and spinning reels that I have.
> 
> I have several different reels but the old shimano's seem to be better than the E7's, Ho2s, and couple of older bass pro brand reels that were copies of the shimanos.
> 
> ...


 The spool bearings are 5X11X4. I agree that the Bocas are the way to go. They dont cost that much more than the factory bearings that go in that reel. Model number is SMR115C-YZZ#5. I like the Royal Purple if you cna get your hands on it. Other wise Yellow Roket fuel


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Dipsay said:


> The spool bearings are 5X11X4. I agree that the Bocas are the way to go. They dont cost that much more than the factory bearings that go in that reel. Model number is SMR115C-YZZ#5. I like the Royal Purple if you cna get your hands on it. Other wise Yellow Roket fuel


Just to clarify, the bearing that you have to remove the pin to replace is a 5 X 11 X 4

and the 2 outer spool bearings are 3 X 10 X 4

right?

I have always been scared to remove that pin for fear of bending it. Dip, what is your opinion on that one?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just to clarify, the bearing that you have to remove the pin to replace is a 5 X 11 X 4
> 
> and the 2 outer spool bearings are 3 X 10 X 4
> 
> ...


The two spool bearings that are on the ends are 3x10x4. And as far as removing the pin, I have the hedge hog tool and it works great, others use the pliers from boca. Either way, I'd look at making/buying a tool vs just getting cheap pliers and ripping it out.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just to clarify, the bearing that you have to remove the pin to replace is a 5 X 11 X 4
> 
> and the 2 outer spool bearings are 3 X 10 X 4
> 
> ...


 You are correct sir. As for removing that bearing. If it is to be cleaned properly then it needs to be removed and if need be replaced. If your not comfortable like Drundle says get a tool to help remove. I just use a pair of modified clippers. After you remove a ton of them you dont even think twice about it. Just comes natural..Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Thanks, I made a set to remove the pin years ago and have no idea where the old pliers are.

Are all the shimano bearings the same size except for this one on the spool? If buying why not get a few sets since I own couple e-7s, this reel cu-200 and the super free. 

Have two of the old bass pro extreme ext1000 lphb knock off looking reels but they still work well. and have the same spool set up at the 200 with bearing on the spool with the pin and made in Korea


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Mostly, but not all. I think the main gear size is different from the Curdaos and Chronarchs and some have the worm gear bearing. I think just about all the pinion support bearings are the same.

Use the boca shimano chart to look up the PN and sizes.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Is this still correct on this information?

One of the old guys built his own too on line by drilling a hole in a set of needle nose pliers to take the spool bearing out.


----------

